# Amber marker lights - side skirts



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I recently went to change a bulb in one of our marker lights as displayed below, only to find that the rear of the unit had melted to the bulb holder. 8O 
I did phone their parts department at Broonfools of Newark to make an enquiry, but knowing their reputation and that I wouldn't get much joy from them, I managed to source the marker lights from http://www.titgemeyer.de/index.php?id=614&L=7

In the time that Broonfools took "not" to return my call with the relevant information, 2 x marker lights were sourced, ordered, and delivered from Germany (before payment received), courtesy of Andy Washington at Titgemeyer UK, for less than £15 inclusive of VAT and standard postage.

Unlike the old marker lights, the new ones have a rubber boot which protects the electrics from the elements.

Regards to all.

Jock.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi jockandrita. glad you got sorted with your marker lights . on my previous vehicle we had the same problem so we now put petroleum jelly around the fitting to stop water ingress and it works .jud


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I fitted my own and used led lights. Sealed, so no water ingress, led so no chance of overheating, and less load on the electrics.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

TR5 said:


> I fitted my own and used led lights. Sealed, so no water ingress, led so no chance of overheating, and less load on the electrics.


So would I, had I known where to get them. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> TR5 said:
> 
> 
> > I fitted my own and used led lights. Sealed, so no water ingress, led so no chance of overheating, and less load on the electrics.
> ...


Thanks Jock, website duly noted for possible future reference.

Paul.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> TR5 said:
> 
> 
> > I fitted my own and used led lights. Sealed, so no water ingress, led so no chance of overheating, and less load on the electrics.
> ...


Jock

Take a look on ebay http://tinyurl.com/6crbmho - not a bad price either

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sprokit said:


> Jock
> 
> Take a look on ebay http://tinyurl.com/6crbmho - not a bad price either
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Many thanks Keith.

If the gap between the holes was 9cm, I'd seriously consider these as a batch replacement. I really don't want to be drilling more holes in the alloy skirt.

Thanks again though.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

